# different eye color...



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I just noticed that my baby betta has two different colored eyes, one is dark and the other is silver. He is only two months so no body color yet, could this be an indication of his future body color...?

You can kind of see it in these photos, but not very well because of the light reflecting in them...might post a better pic. if I get one:




















Oh, and if any body else has a betta with different eyes please post a pic. of them, I'm very curious :wink:


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm thinking he might be blind or it's damaged lol.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

...your joking, that would be awfull, he doesn't act blind, and the eye is perfectly clear not cloudy, it looks like an eye that is a different color, not a black eye...I would hate to find out that he got damaged some way  This is my first baby from my own betta's, I've been spoiling this little critter with good food and water changes etc. ...to hear that he might have been somehow injured is , well , depressing...


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I just went and took a real good long look at him and he is definitely not blind in that eye, it is clear as day and he responds to something approaching from that side the same as he does the other. One is definitely silver blueish and and the other is darker with a lighter ring around the pupil, clear open and beautiful, not damaged. Not sticking out or poking out farther, just a perfect, clear eyeball ;-) I even asked both my parents and they both said normal eye different color soooooo...normal, right? Maybe just a little wierd?

(either way I do love my little guy ;-))

...I just realized you really can't see it in those photos, will definitely get a good pic of it tomorrow...


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I think it's considered normal. The four bettas in my room each have different eye colors, albeit not as distinct as your little guy.

Ratchet, my blue crown tail, had amber eyes.
Frog, my sister's multi female, has black eyes.
Yorick, my cousins red crown tail, has a mix of blue and amber.
And Moonshoes Potter, my multi crown tail, has a mix of black and blue.

I think so long as the pupil isn't clouded over or some strange color, they can see fine, and your boy's pupils are definitely not clouded at all.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you pataflafla, its nice to know its somewhat normal for him to have two different eye colors, but I won't lie, I was kinda hoping it meant he was going to be a marble...or something along those lines ;-)


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know if eye coloring has anything to do with body coloring. My sister currently has a white female with blue/black eyes. Half of each eye is blue and the other half is black. Her blue marble was like that too.

It might have to do a little bit with coloring, but I'm unsure and not a good source.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

It's cool, I suppose it just one of those wait and see things. No matter what color he is it will still be cool to have a betta with one blue eye and one black eye...kinda unique you know ;-)


----------

